# deer sheding fur



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

I have been noticing big piles of deer fur laying around the woods lately. Is this normal with the warmer weather, or do I have alot of wounded deer running around?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

it's normal.deer shed their coats twice a year.usually at this time they're shedding their winter coat.they'll shed again by fall,to get their winter coat back.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Deer donot have fur, they have hair. Deer shed a small amount of hair, usually in August or September. The reddish hair is shed at that time. If you are seeing hair now, it may be old hair that was shed before. I cannot imagine a wounded deer shedding a great amount of hair. How much hair are you seeing? If you picked it up, would it fill a plastic grocery store bag?


----------



## GMfish (Feb 14, 2007)

They are shedding. I find clumps of hair all over when I'm looking for sheds.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

As Misfit and GMfish correctly stated, they are shedding some winter hair. They do not only shed once a year. Finding clumps of hair at this time of year is quite normal. It has nothing to do with weather, but rather the amount of daylight hours.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks for the replys all, thats what I had figured. 

and yes I meant hair and not fur.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

what is the difference btwn hair and fur? didn't know one existed.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Anyone finding any :! horns...???


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I found a matching set and 2 half racks last weekend, and 2 carcasses. I'm going again this weekend, then it's fishing time.


----------



## ab8jc (Feb 19, 2007)

TPaco214 said:


> what is the difference btwn hair and fur? didn't know one existed.


I'm curious also, as any biologist will tell you there is no difference between the two....


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The difference isn't much more than the fineness and denseness, if that's a word.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Now your splitting hairs(or fur) M.Magis. LOL


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, I suppose your right. But I couldn't think of anything better.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Im no expert but the only time Ive seen lots of deer hair laying around in the woods is when there was a dead one somewhere close by.With in a few hundred yards.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Depends on what "lots" is. I find chunks all the time in the spring with no carcass to be found. I believe we would see the same thing in the fall when they shed but the summer foilage is still around and the shed hair or fur if you prefer is alot thinner.


----------

